# GT6000 drive belt help (917.255960)



## rgreene (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi - I'm having problems getting my drive belt to stay on and would appreciate any help. 

I've had the tractor about a year and have not used it much at all. Last week the drive belt broke and wrapped around the engine pulley while it was in gear. Among the damage was the v-pulley below the engine got a decent dent (apparently it pulled the pulley into the drive clutch/brake mechanism when the belt wrapped around the engine pulley). I got the belt off the engine pulley and while working on the v-pulley, I noticed the bracket has been welded and repaired at some point. The flat pulley did not have any damage.

After straightening out the idler pulley and and putting on the new belt, the belt won't stay in the flat pulley. It comes off as soon as I release the clutch/brake (no matter if it is in neutral or in gear) it pulls to the left and gets bound between the pulley and the belt retainer on the bracket. I believe it's routed correctly and expect the culprit to be the pulleys are not aligned correctly. The pulleys below the engine are at a slight angle and the belt is touching the slot in the frame below the engine where belt is routed through - I expect that is not how it should be. Also seeing the weld in the pullry bracket makes me suspicious the alignment is not as it was out of the factory. 

Sorry for the long explaniation, but any ideas on how to get the pulleys set up correctly? Or is there likely another cause to the problem? Does the clutch/brake mechanism need adjusted after installing a new belt?

Thank you


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and although I don't know about your mower, I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will start shortly and will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy rgreene, welcome to the tractor forum.

See attached parts diagram. That's what I get when I enter 917.255960 as your model number into Sears Parts Direct. Is this what you have?


----------



## Junkboy999 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello

I cant post links in the forum yet ( guess I'm to new ) but Google "917255950 CRAFTSMAN Lawn, Tractor Manual PDF" On page 22 "How to replace the Motion Drive belt" It tells how to do it and has a small drawing on how the belt goes. I would have to look at my GT again but I do believe there is a slight bend on the clutch pulleys bracket because it takes the belt off of the left Idler pulley ( a flat idler, closest to the frame of the two 90 Degree change directions idlers, straight under the engine pulley ) and guided it up, over, and around the trans-axle pulley. After the belt come off the bottom of the trans-axle pulley it goes to the Inside pulley ( this should be a V pulley ) and go up to the engine pulley. The belt needs to twist at this point , go over the engine pulley and twist again to meet the flat Idler again before going back to the clutch. If the twist is in the back the belt will come off ever time. I believe there is a decal under the tractor foot board that show the belt path. you will also need that heavy round bar ( engine pulley guide ) that helps keep the pulley from coming off the top of the drive pulley and the 2 small guild arms on the idlers. with any of the guild or retainers are missing the belt will come off as soon as the engine turn over.

I hope this hepls.

Terry


----------



## rgreene (Oct 31, 2009)

sixbales said:


> Howdy rgreene, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> See attached parts diagram. That's what I get when I enter 917.255960 as your model number into Sears Parts Direct. Is this what you have?
> 
> View attachment 40071


Yes sixbales that is it. The belt slips comes off of the pulley marked as "31".

Terry - thanks for note. I'll double check, but I believe that is how I routed the belt. Although between the engine pulley and the flat pulley, not sure if the twist is in the back or front. Also I didn't see it before, but I'm missing the engine belt guide.

thanks agian


----------



## Junkboy999 (Jan 14, 2017)

Ya If your seeing welding it most likely out of alignment. I have a few pics, I hope these helps.

First Picture is the engine pulley with guard in place. I know with out this guard in place my belt will slacken up and move up and over the pulley and go in between the pulley and fire wall. That is where mine slacks up because of the belt retainer around the idler pulley are in place in tight.










Next is as straight as I could get looking down. Red arrow is forward. Yellow is the direction the pulley tract and greed is the angel or the bolt going through the pulley and bracket.










You can see in the next picture that the bolt going through the pulleys is not level with the tractor frame in the Horizontal axis. It is pointing down about about 7 - 10 degrees.










and the last pic is the flat idler (close to camera and V belt idler in back) with the two belt retainers in place.











GL. and If your needing more info I can probable take that apart when it stops raining and the ground drys up and get you the proper angle of the brackets and stuff like that. 

Terry


----------



## Junkboy999 (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh I just found this video. Funny because that is how I change my belt and fixed my steering sector gear. I use my come-along and pulled her half way up my tree.







And No that is not me LOL

Pay close attention to his warning. I did that same thing my first belt change. I had it up and over that back belt retainer rod.


----------



## rgreene (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for all of the help! The pictures were great! Finally got it by bending the bracket like your description and a little trial and error until it stayed on. I will need to get or make the retainer on the engine. Looks like that would have kept it from getting wrapped up between the engine pulley and block in the first place.

Thanks again!


----------

